# Crane Fly (I think)



## icassell (Apr 6, 2010)

Handheld.  Natural light.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

Ian
How do you set up for a shot like this?


----------



## icassell (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, usually I use my flash on an off-camera cord with a Lumiquest softbox (Camera is a 7D and the lens is a Canon 100 mm f/2.8 Macro).  In this case, however, I just handheld the camera in natural light. f/11 @ 1/250 sec ISO 250.  I wasn't really thinking, or I would have upped the ISO and shutter speed, but I got lucky.  No set-up.  I didn't really appreciate those cool eyes until I saw it on the screen.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. It is fun to follow your posts.


----------

